# Lynnhaven Inlet 7/7



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

Went there for the first time last night, and I found it most difficult to fish...boats were everywhere and not very courteous (although some were), and while I was messing with a knot I looked up and came about 4 feet from getting run over by someone who couldn't see my light, reflective tape, and my head lamp...fortunately I can yell like the dickens and he immediately went to reverse throttle and all I got was a little wet...

I thought better than to venture past the bridge after that (not to mention the swift current mentioned in the previous post)...

question is...are there good areas to fish inside that produce nice fish?...I caught all the bait spot I wanted (and a couple of small blues), but despite the good bait, I had no takers...would like to talk to someone about the ins and outs of Lessner inside the bridge area...thanks...


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

You gotta keep your eyes open in those channels, especially at night... alot of guys are spending more time looking for the markers and staying in the channel... they may not notice your kayak that's a foot or two off the water. Then there's the share of @#$holes who think they own the water, all i'm sayin' is be careful out there. Yah can't go fishin' again if yah don't come back.

If a boat is getting too close, make sure they notice you. I will use the headlamp or stick my paddle up to get there attention... I have been meaning to put reflective tape on it for this actually. Always carry a water proof whistle with you too. 

The fishing is great in the back of the inlet... there is plenty of redfish and flounder along those grassbeds back there. A depthfinder will help immensly.

Tight lines!


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Try the weekdays.

I personally like to go to the eastern shore in an inlet area kinda like lesner (more like rudee). This place is very isolated with a few watermen and an occassional boater. Well worth the 24$ I pay for the toll.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

ccc6588 said:


> Try the weekdays.
> 
> I personally like to go to the eastern shore in an inlet area kinda like lesner (more like rudee). This place is very isolated with a few watermen and an occassional boater. Well worth the 24$ I pay for the toll.


How far do you have to paddle ccc?


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't paddle. I peddle. Not very far since I pay to cross the Ches. Bay Bridge Tunnel.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

No kidding. I really hate Virginia Beach on the weekends. The eastern shore is the place to be if you want to kayak fish on a Saturday Afternoon. I'll take green head flies over jetskis and drunken stinkpotters any day.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Sledge142 said:


> Went there for the first time last night, and I found it most difficult to fish...boats were everywhere and not very courteous (although some were), and while I was messing with a knot I looked up and came about 4 feet from getting run over by someone who couldn't see my light, reflective tape, and my head lamp...fortunately I can yell like the dickens and he immediately went to reverse throttle and all I got was a little wet...
> 
> I thought better than to venture past the bridge after that (not to mention the swift current mentioned in the previous post)...
> 
> question is...are there good areas to fish inside that produce nice fish?...I caught all the bait spot I wanted (and a couple of small blues), but despite the good bait, I had no takers...would like to talk to someone about the ins and outs of Lessner inside the bridge area...thanks...


Hey Sledge,

Just give me a call . I am due off tug 7/22 and will be fishing Lesner both day & night. Lots of fish in Lynnhaven, just need to stop a couple places and see if thier home. I personally smoked Pups on Sat under bridge at start of flood tide,1st span west of fender system. 11 drifts, 9 Pups & 1 Jumbo Ray 25-30 lbs . All were keeper fish...gave my 3 to poor shlup on beach. You can reach me on my Cell @ (757)619-4060...PEACE OUT


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Thanks...*

...will do


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I dunno, the way some of those boaters/jetskiers are out there I've been thinking of bringing a shotgun with beanbags, or maybe a pepperball system gun with me....<LOL>. Just kidding about that...honest.

Usually I don't go past the bridge unless it's early morning (4am or earlier) and I stay within a few hundred yards of the beach, well away from the channel markers. In the day time I don't even go near that bridge. To many boats. Heck, I'm out there to fish, not become fish food!


----------

